# Bieten Eplan P8 inkl. Wartungsvertrag (Softwarelizenz)



## davbei1 (18 Mai 2022)

Bieten ab sofort 1x Eplan P8 an. Preis ist Verhandlungsbasis.
Wir haben eine übrig.


----------



## AndreasMa (23 Mai 2022)

Hallo davbei1,

Ich anhabe Interesse an der Lizenz. Ist noch eine verfügbar, was ist Ihre Preisvorstellung?
Gruß Andreas


----------



## pktronic (6 Juli 2022)

Hallo davbei1
Ist die Lizenz noch zu verkaufen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Juli 2022)

@AndreasMa und @pktronic – Kleiner Tipp, wenn Ihr nicht warten wollt, bis @davbei1 zufällig wieder ins Forum schaut, dann ein "@.." vor den Namen stellen, dann wir der user angepingt (zumindest dann, wenn er das nicht abgeschaltet hat) und kann reagieren.


----------



## AndreasMa (10 Juli 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @AndreasMa und @pktronic – Kleiner Tipp, wenn Ihr nicht warten wollt, bis @davbei1 zufällig wieder ins Forum schaut, dann ein "@.." vor den Namen stellen, dann wir der user angepingt (zumindest dann, wenn er das nicht abgeschaltet hat) und kann reagieren.


Dankeschön für die Info. Gruß Andreas


----------



## AndreasMa (10 Juli 2022)

Hallo @davbei1 , 

Ich habe ein Interesse an der Lizenz. Ist noch eine verfügbar, was ist Ihre Preisvorstellung?
Gruß Andreas


----------

